# Extrem ist es, aber wohl in die andere Richtung...



## TheWitcher79 (20. Dezember 2020)

Guten Abend Community.

Ich hatte in letzter Vergangenheit ab und zu Probleme in wenigen Spielen. Der Rechner stürzte ohne Fehlermeldung einfach ab und startete neu. Da es jetzt aus dem "Kalten" auch bei Anno 1701 passierte, wurde ich nachdenklich. Ich wollte nach dem rechten schauen und hab mir das System näher angeschaut, Leichten Staub hab ich von den Komponenten entfernt (nix wo vor man sich fürchten müsste). Die ASUS GTX1070 (Blower) hab ich auseinander genommen, Lamellen und Lüfter, PCP und DIE sowie Kühler gereinigt. Die WLP war eigentlich kaum noch vorhanden und ziemlich ausgetrocknet. Jetzt wollte ich neue auftragen und bemerkte, dass ich gar keine hab  

In meiner Wut aus Verzweiflung meiner Unfähigkeit entsprechend hab ich die Karte einfach ohne WLP zusammengeschraubt und wieder verbaut und komme jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:

Ist es "dauerhaft" schädlich die Karte ohne WLP zu betreiben? Ich denke nicht ans spielen, eher Internet, Office und Streaming. GPU-Z misst jetzt seit ca. 1h 31 Grad Celsius und ne Lüfterumdrehung von ca. 1200 RPM stabil. Die neue WLP wird wohl Dienstag eintreffen.

Vielen Dank !


----------



## flx23 (20. Dezember 2020)

Solange deine Karte kalt bleibt spricht nichts dagegen. 
Die Wärmeleitpaste sorgt ja nur dafür dass der thermische Übergang besser ist. 
Im Idealfall füllt die Wärmeleitpaste nur die kleinen Ritzen auf die naturgemäß immer vorhanden sind und vergrößert so die Fläche auf der die Wärme gut übertragen werden kann


----------



## Finallin (20. Dezember 2020)

Für ein paar Tage ist das unbedenklich, solange man keine brutale Last auf den Chip gibt.
Wenn man das doch machen will, kann man sich 2-3 Tage mal mit Zahnpasta aushelfen, es funktioniert. 

Zahnpasta mit ein wenig Öl vermischen, dann trocknet da auch innerhalb von ein paar Tagen nichts aus.


----------



## TheWitcher79 (20. Dezember 2020)

Danke euch beiden !!!


----------



## fleix243 (20. Dezember 2020)

Zur Not geht auch Mal ne Creme  hab ich auch schon gemacht, trocknet kaum aus und riecht auch noch sehr angenehm


----------



## Skyler1337 (29. Dezember 2020)

ob das so lange gut geht... Not macht erfinderisch


----------



## lord_mogul (1. Januar 2021)

Wo ist das alte PCGH in Gefahr Video dazu?
Da gabs dann Handcreme, Ketchup, Zahnpasta, Honig und andere Spielereien.
Zeigt ganz klar, dass alles besser ist als nur Luft. Selbst Wasser wäre besser, wenn das zeug nicht rausfließen und verdampfen würde.
Für paar Tage um übers Wochenende zu kommen wird das schon gut gehen. Auf Dauer halt eher weniger, gibt schon nen Grund warum es richtige Pasten gibt, und nicht nur um Geld zu machen.

Aber sag ma, Dienstag ist ja nun schon passiert, kam die neue Paste und ist alles gut gelaufen?


----------



## addicTix (7. Januar 2021)

lord_mogul schrieb:


> Wo ist das alte PCGH in Gefahr Video dazu?
> Da gabs dann Handcreme, Ketchup, Zahnpasta, Honig und andere Spielereien.
> Zeigt ganz klar, dass alles besser ist als nur Luft. Selbst Wasser wäre besser, wenn das zeug nicht rausfließen und verdampfen würde.
> Für paar Tage um übers Wochenende zu kommen wird das schon gut gehen. Auf Dauer halt eher weniger, gibt schon nen Grund warum es richtige Pasten gibt, und nicht nur um Geld zu machen.
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QzxukpUvbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lucky_Dani (30. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BowXhKfIA3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zusammenfassendes Ergebnis:

Bis auf den Oreokeks hat alles gut funktioniert


----------



## -Shorty- (30. April 2021)

TheWitcher79 schrieb:


> Guten Abend Community.
> 
> Ich hatte in letzter Vergangenheit ab und zu Probleme in wenigen Spielen. Der Rechner stürzte ohne Fehlermeldung einfach ab und startete neu. Da es jetzt aus dem "Kalten" auch bei Anno 1701 passierte, wurde ich nachdenklich. Ich wollte nach dem rechten schauen und hab mir das System näher angeschaut, Leichten Staub hab ich von den Komponenten entfernt (nix wo vor man sich fürchten müsste). Die ASUS GTX1070 (Blower) hab ich auseinander genommen, Lamellen und Lüfter, PCP und DIE sowie Kühler gereinigt. Die WLP war eigentlich kaum noch vorhanden und ziemlich ausgetrocknet. Jetzt wollte ich neue auftragen und bemerkte, dass ich gar keine hab



Wenn Rechner in Spielen wie Anno abschmieren, hätte ich da eher Bedenken in Richtung CPU, Netzteil oder Arbeitsspeicher.
GPU Probleme enden meist in Treiberresets/Bluescreens, eher seltener in Reboots ohne Meldung.
Mangelhafte Kühlung ist zwar schlecht, allerdings sollte eine 1070 nicht einfach ausgehen, da wird vorher der Takt reduziert usw. Ich tippe viel mehr aufs Netzteil, da Anno die CPU verglichen mit anderen Games überdurchschnittlich belastet. Die Last deiner GPU wird ähnlich hoch wie in anderen Spielen sein, zusammen mit der CPU scheint es dem Netzteil aber auf die Dauer zuviel zu werden.

Das nur mal am Rande, denn ich vermute du glaubst dein Problem mit der WLP auf der GPU lösen zu können.
Wenn die WLP sowieso bestellt ist, könntest du diese auf der CPU mit auffrischen.

Welche Bezeichnung hat dein Netzteil?


----------



## Rapotur (14. September 2021)

Vielleicht wird auch die CPU zu heiss


----------

